

Show HN: Paste in CSV, get a sharable file - heynk
http://copypastecsv.herokuapp.com/

======
mholt
Nice clean look. Just FYI, newlines aren't properly formatted in the output:

    
    
        a,b,"c
        c",d,e
    

Also, what is the privacy policy as for data we paste into your site?

~~~
Mandatum
Ok removed that.

Privacy policy? Oh hi, I got yo pastes.

EDIT: Yep, you can inject JS too. Apologies for the way I posted that, did
make sure there was nothing personal on there (was mostly test data and people
copy-pasting Wiki stuff).

~~~
heynk
Yeah, this was a very quick project and that slipped through. All fixed now.
If people are interested I'd be happy to put due diligence in and put up a
privacy policy!

Edit: maybe I'm an idiot and can't repro the js injection, could you link me?
[http://copypastecsv.herokuapp.com/pastes/8279b342](http://copypastecsv.herokuapp.com/pastes/8279b342)

~~~
dyscrete
To be honest, there is not much need for a CSV host as most would just use
Google Docs. It's a cool tool for hackers though.

EDIT: typos

~~~
nostromo
Couldn't you say the same thing about Gist/PasteBin? Last I checked those were
pretty popular...

------
laex
Nice. I had a an idea for something similar. More like a library that takes in
markdown formatted CSV and outputs well-formatted XLS/Pages document.

------
michaelmior

      The change you wanted was rejected.
    
      Maybe you tried to change something you didn't have access to.
    
      If you are the application owner check the logs for more information.

~~~
mholt
I get that when I paste improperly formatted CSV.

------
misiti3780
This is pretty nice, but it would be better if you could edit the columns -
also, can you post this csv data to a url via ajax after it is formatted?

